# Toto XIV coming out soon



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Gotta say Im definitely going to be picking up this Album. This Track sounds great!
Its there first Album in 10 years.

http://youtu.be/-fufU6fyZAo


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Poking around on line, it looks like the official line-up this time around with the revolving cast of familiar characters is Steve Lukather on guitar, David Paich and Steve Porcaro on keys, Joseph Williams as lead vocalist, and Keith Carlock on drums (quite a surprise to find that simon Phillips quit after all these years. Looks like an assortment of bass players on the various tracks, including founding member David Hungate, Lee Sklar and Tal Wilkenfeld (who’s young enough to be a daughter of these guys!).

Sure wish Bobby Kimball had come back. Joseph Williams is good, but he’s no Bobby!	

I’ll have to hear a few more tracks before I commit. The last albums I heard were _Kingdom of Desire_ and _Tambu_ and I didn’t care for either (I only got them a few years ago). I have the _Falling In Between Live_ DVD and love it; I’ve been meaning to pick up that CD as well as _Mindfields_ and _Looking Glass_. Those three are the only studio albums I don’t have.

Just noticed that Wiki only has 12 studio albums listed previous to this one. Have they had so much cocaine that they can't count anymore? 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

